# Yeast adding temp



## King Panda (2/1/16)

Hi all

I'm new to all of this and the biggest issue I'm encountering is that the temperature once I've added everything is still 26+ and I believe the yeast needs to be added closer to 20 degrees. I have been chilling 15lts of water to add but even with this the final temp is still too high. How do you guys generally chill the mix before adding the yeast?

Cheers

KP


----------



## mudd (2/1/16)

Hi KP. Try adding ice next time. If you can lift your fermenter into an ice bath to let it cool down that should do the trick.
The first 24 -48hrs or so is the most critical as far as off flavours due to excessive temperature.


----------



## danestead (2/1/16)

Most brewers eventually buy a cheap ($100ish) fridge off gumtree to use as a fermenting fridge. Your fermenter then goes in the fridge and a temperature controller keeps your fermenting beer at your desired temperature, whether it be 18 degrees or for lagers more like 10 degrees.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/1/16)

You want your pitching temp the same as your ferment temp


----------



## manticle (2/1/16)

Or a few degrees lower.
If you have a means of dropping it within a short space of time (say from 26 to 20 in 3 hours), you needn't worry too much but I pitch at 17 for a 20 deg ferment.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/1/16)

Temp control fridge is on your cards friend. Or go for funky stuff like Saison and get to like the out of square flavours that can be good and, not so good. 
Which reminds me I have to do some brew at the mercy of Melbourne summer weather without temp control. Low Carb Saison is it.


----------



## TwoCrows (2/1/16)

King Panda,
I have only done kit brews and use boiling water to melt malts and coopers BE2, boil hop editions. Cooling is required, so I sanitize 6-10 1.25ltr bottles of water from the fridge, get them ready and cooling the night before. You can semi freeze 3 -4 hours before hand.

+ 1 for the information above.

I got a fridge of gumtree and put together a stc1000 for this web site to control temps.

Slow steady fermenting, not used to how long it is taking so a learning curve is ahead of me.

This site is great for receiving answers to your question, and the community here is second to none, very helpful.


----------



## superstock (2/1/16)

I have a couple of all fridges, one for fermenting and the other for storage both bought off Ebay for $50 ea. I run the storage fridge at 8'c and a few days before I do a kit for my son I put 6 x 3L of water into it. When you mix the can etc you don't have to use boiling water just very hot water, say 75'c then add your 18L of cold should get you below 24'. Pitch your yeast and put the FV into your fermenting fridge at the desired temp. Should get the yeast started off quickly and drop to fermenting temp within a few hours.
As stated many times a fridge with a controller is your best brewing investment.


----------



## King Panda (3/1/16)

Thanks for all the advice - I'll let you know how I go


----------



## Colo (7/1/16)

Im in Brisbane also and this was always very difficult especially in summer when the water coming out of the tap is about 27 degrees. You pretty much cant go without a fermenting fridge in Brisbane unless you only want to brew during winter, even then temps can get up to high 20's during the day.

When making a brew I used to put as many vessels full of water in the Freezer as possible. Now I have a fermenting freezer I can turn the temp right down clean and sanitise the fermentor half fill it with water and pop it in there for half a day so the water is nearly freezing.

Its much easier to get the temp up on your wort then down, especially in QLD.


----------



## King Panda (9/1/16)

Hi all

Just finished an "Aussie Porter" http://brewerschoice.com.au/brewers-choice-australian-porter/ 

Took all of your advise and chilled 15ltrs in the chest freezer the night before and also invested in an old fridge/thermostat combo.

The temp when adding the yeast was 18C and the fridge is set there as well.

Thanks again for all the help.

Cheers

KP


----------



## Moad (9/1/16)

I pitch about 25 and cool it in the fridge to ferment temp (ales). Lagers are a different story...

Check this out - http://brulosophy.com/2014/12/15/the-temp-at-which-we-pitch-exbeeriment-results/


----------



## King Panda (9/1/16)

Very interesting article.

Also means I don't need to worry as much about pitch temp, which so far has been my major concern.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## manticle (9/1/16)

Ah brulosophy. Is there any bad brewing practice it can't legitimise?


----------



## Moad (9/1/16)

Yeh take it with a grain of salt, nothing like your own experience to hone your own skills and practices.

I am happy with my beers using this method, as I said I wouldn't recommend it for Lagers or anything you want really clean as there would be a risk of throwing esters if the literature is correct.


----------



## manticle (9/1/16)

My beers improved significantly when I began pitching several degrees below intended ferment temp.


----------



## Benn (9/1/16)

If I recall correctly, Palmer refers to this as "free rise"
something I intend on having a go at.


----------



## Barge (9/1/16)

My understanding is that most of the unwanted esters are produced in the growth phase of the yeast. i.e. In the first 12-24 hrs. 

This means that pitching warm should be avoided. I guess if you have a late hopped ipa it might not be so important. Equally, you may not notice any off flavours.in general.


----------



## technobabble66 (9/1/16)

manticle said:


> Ah brulosophy. Is there any bad brewing practice it can't legitimise?


Sadly, i'm yet to see Pants-Free brewing or Helicopters be legitimised.
Though maybe they've never been considered "bad" brewing practice in the first place...

Otherwise, a 30 min boil with a 21°C fermentation for a lager is defo the way to go, apparently ... :huh: 
Though it's strange the commercials never seem to do this...


----------



## danestead (10/1/16)

Why cant people just suggest tried and true conventional brewing practice to newer brewers asking for advise.....?


----------



## Moad (10/1/16)

I might do a side by side to test it myself.

In what way did they improve Manticle?


----------



## manticle (10/1/16)

Much cleaner. Less estery, phenolic, sharp alcohol, leaving more malt and crisper hop profile.

That's quite general as it's somewhat dependent on the beer itself as well as other brewing factors.

I do actually like reading the brulosophy exbeeriments: it's just that despite the authors's own admonitions they continually get whipped out as the trump card, the brewing reference to end all references.


----------



## Moad (10/1/16)

I didn't intend it that way, it was just another opinion/reference for the OP to consider. 

I honestly haven't noticed a difference but that could just be my relatively inexperienced palate. I always weighed up the risk of something else getting a headstart against esters etc. I am definitely going to do a side by side on my next brew. What styles do you notice it the most?

Bit OT here sorry...


----------



## manticle (10/1/16)

Not having a go specifically at you moad. Brewing is an individual experience in many ways and it is good to share those experiences.


----------



## Moad (10/1/16)

All good mate, i wouldn't like to spread misinformation in any case!

I'll run with a clean pale as a test and report back in a few weeks.


----------



## King Panda (10/1/16)

So the Porter doesn't appear to be fermenting - it's been 24 hours and no noticeable bubbling in the airlock. I have taken a SG reading and there is 0.003 change from the initial, but there has also been a slight rise in temperature. 

How long would you all give it before giving up? adding additional yeast? adding air and sugar?

Cheers

KP


----------



## manticle (10/1/16)

Wait another 12 hours, test again, don't panic, don't rely on the airlock.


----------



## TwoCrows (10/1/16)

KP it may take a day or two for the fermentation to get going. Using a fridge to control temp within .5 degrees things happen over a longer period of time. My first fridge brew took 14 days to FG and it now is cold crashing for three days thus far. Normally not using a fridge the fermentation happens within 18 hours and reaches FG in a week.


----------



## goid (11/1/16)

I was brewing a lager that I didn't check for 2 weeks only to realise that the gravity was not moving at all. I agitated the brew and raised the temp up 5c for 5 days, which got it going then dropped the temp again. The brew actual turned out good with no infection which I was amazed about. I don't stress about yeast not starting until about day 3 where I raise the temp a little to increase activity if needed.

P.S I wouldn't recommend waiting 2 weeks for fermentation to start.


----------



## manticle (11/1/16)

I was brewing a lager that likewise didn't shift gravity for quite some time. Agitated, raised temp, got her going finally. The brew actually turned out infected which I was unsurprised about.
I try and make sure my yeast is healthy and gets off to a good start.


----------



## goid (11/1/16)

Goid said:


> I was brewing a lager that I didn't check for 2 weeks only to realise that the gravity was not moving at all. I agitated the brew and raised the temp up 5c for 5 days, which got it going then dropped the temp again. The brew actual turned out good with no infection which I was amazed about.* I don't stress about yeast not starting until about day 3 where I raise the temp a little to increase activity if needed.*
> 
> P.S I wouldn't recommend waiting 2 weeks for fermentation to start.


I will clarify that "*I don't stress about yeast not starting until about day 3 where I raise the temp a little to increase activity if needed." *should of been written "I don't stress about visible signs of fermentation I.E Krausen, until close to the 3rd day." Checking gravity is the best way to determine yeast activity anyway.


----------



## manticle (11/1/16)

Personal experience is important and I'm not trying to negate yours - just offer a counter from my own personal experience. Once multiple personal experiences indicate a pattern and the possible causes of that pattern are examined, that's when they are most valuable.


----------



## King Panda (11/1/16)

Hi all

Appreciate all the advice. I've had a look through the transparent plastic lid and there seems to be more foam today. I'm taking that as a positive sign. I'll take another SG tonight and see what's going on.


----------



## Benjaminrossboyd (14/2/16)

Danestead, it's a cock size showdown between the "experts" on this site, that's why.

A bloke can ask a simple question and then all the know-it-alls jump in with long winded bullshit and leave the newbie feeling inadequate. I've certainly felt this way on here. 

The offenders are likely to be that "expert" at home brewing because no one will drink with them at the pub (you know it's true)


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/2/16)

Benjaminrossboyd said:


> Danestead, it's a cock size showdown between the "experts" on this site, that's why.
> 
> A bloke can ask a simple question and then all the know-it-alls jump in with long winded bullshit and leave the newbie feeling inadequate. I've certainly felt this way on here.
> 
> The offenders are likely to be that "expert" at home brewing because no one will drink with them at the pub (you know it's true)


not how this thread came across as I read it. 
Any and all advice on this forum is the users experience, and should balanced with further reference and study.

That chip is obviously causing pain and should be seen too.


----------



## Toad (14/2/16)

Lol anyway in another thread (head to head) I am trying a similar experiment if only for my own experience/knowledge. 
One was can yeast pitched at 22 one was us-05 pitched at 18. Surely I will experience the difference. 
My previous brew was mangrove jacks yeast pitched at like 24 and at a point got up to 30 in the fermenter. It was fruity but still better than xxxx.


----------



## Moad (17/2/16)

Benjaminrossboyd said:


> Danestead, it's a cock size showdown between the "experts" on this site, that's why.
> 
> A bloke can ask a simple question and then all the know-it-alls jump in with long winded bullshit and leave the newbie feeling inadequate. I've certainly felt this way on here.
> 
> The offenders are likely to be that "expert" at home brewing because no one will drink with them at the pub (you know it's true)


Bit of healthy debate, experiments, research and feedback can only help everyone make better beer which is why we are here aren't we? Or is it just to bitch and moan

Anyway, I still haven't had the chance to do the side by side but am brewing this weekend. I have to admit I always just get impatient and pitch a little higher than ferment, will struggle to wait but I will do it this weekend


----------



## Brewsta (21/2/16)

i just put down a few brews today in our stinking hot weather, days are 38 + & overnight minimums have been as low as 27, gotta love brewing in summer. I know i have pitched at too high a temperature today, 29 deg c, but i didn't want to leave it any longer without pitching as i know this is when the wort is most vulnerable yeah? They are all ales not lagers thankfully, but not expecting good results.

They had been in my temp controlled fridge for at least 4-5 hours, i just couldn't get the temps down quickly enough, usually works ok but not today everything was struggling to cope with the heat, the fridge & me!

My top up water must have been 30 odd + i reckon which caused the issue, but what do you?? i didn't have any ice or anything else to cool them down quicker, my only hope is that they will lower in temp before the yeast kicks in. Do you reckon i should've waited till morning before pitching? seems too long to leave it to me?

oh well, i'll pay the price i'm sure, 60 odd litres of average beer i suppose…i probably still drink it though, drunk half a warm stubby once until I realised my mate had been using it as an ashtray, it wasn't until one of the dregs of his rollie hit my lips that i spat it out & near puked. so i reckon i'll be able to stomach these...


----------



## Brewsta (12/3/16)

just kegged these today & going by the smell & brief taste from the hydrometer tube, unfortunately i think my suspicions will be right, average brew...

there is a slightly bitter yeasty flavour & smell about them which reminds me of how my early brews smelled & tasted without temperature control. 

Oh well lesson learned…will definitely ensure i amble to pitch at a lower temp in future.


----------

